# Land for lease



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

My group would like to lease/purchase some solid corn growing farm land in proven duck country up there. We would need a minimum of 1,000 acres and are willing to work with the owner/farmer in several unique ways. Access to a flowing stream or pumpable water is a must. If anyone knows of such an area please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected] Thanks guys!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good try... :eyeroll:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I sent you an email. The parcel is located 3 miles North Of Grand Forks. Good Water, great waterfowl production, and you will be close to town. :roll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I also heard that the geese really like that spot, you can feed them by hand.....oh wait that is at the zoo.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I have just the place!! dd: :sniper:


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Do any of you (besides the smartasses) know a fellow named Terry Aronson in the Devils Lake area?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Oh yeah i have heard of him.............. uke: :lol: :lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Boys...remember the last time SCHUNTER was posting on here?? He's just here to stir the pot up and get a rise out of us. Just let him be and don't react and he'll just go away like he did last time. 
I'd just like him to TRY and find a stream to flood a field after last year. :lol: Hell, half the sloughs were dry!! Also, like to see what landowner would even let him flood over a section of land. :lol: 
Thanks SCHUNTER for letting us ND boys have a good laugh at you!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

He's more expensive than free, so I said the he// with it!! eace:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I know, its all fun and games now.


----------



## SCHUNTER (Sep 26, 2003)

Goose buster3, what can you tell us about Mr. Aronson?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was being a smart *** and really dont care.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Mr. Aronson from Rio, tallish shortish guy, lightish darkish hair, skinny heavy set guy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Has a mole on the back side of his ear??? Yah, yah thats him!! LOL :lol:


----------

